# Blue Hawk Router model 1311.2



## RDSpears (Dec 3, 2014)

Purchased a Blue Hawk router table at Lowe’s a couple months ago that was a display item with a lot of missing parts. I have managed to replace all but the most important one the router collet “nut” Blue Hawk help and support line was no help at all. I have to know the size of the nut to get a replacement from the on line sites can anyone advise me on how to measure the threads to determine the size nut needed or if you have this model laying around in the way let me know. It is model 1311.2 Blue Hawk router ? Thank you,


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can measure diameter and pitch with a caliper. It is easier though to measure pitch with a pitch gauge and they are cheap to buy. Between the two it will tell you if the the nut is metric or Imperial but chances are that it is metric. In metric threads are measured as threads per millimeter. In SAE they are measured in threads per inch.

That's only 1/2 your problem though because the collet has the be the right diameter and taper to fit into the forcing cone of the router shaft. It's highly likely that the company that made the router bought the collets and nuts from some other company and if you could find out who that is you might be able to get them there. It doesn't sound like that router was a very good deal if you are having that much trouble getting parts.


----------



## RDSpears (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you Chuck, correct not a very good deal but a challenge none the less. Appreciate your advise will check with parts supplier to Blue Hawk.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can measure diameter and pitch with a caliper. It is easier though to measure pitch with a pitch gauge and they are cheap to buy. Between the two it will tell you if the the nut is metric or Imperial but chances are that it is metric. In metric threads are measured as threads per millimeter. In SAE they are measured in threads per inch.
> 
> That's only 1/2 your problem though because the collet has the be the right diameter and taper to fit into the forcing cone of the router shaft. It's highly likely that the company that made the router bought the collets and nuts from some other company and if you could find out who that is you might be able to get them there. It doesn't sound like that router was a very good deal if you are having that much trouble getting parts.


Actually, metric pitch is given in mm/thread, not threads/mm. It is the inverse of the SAE system. For example, an M4-.7 screw says that the distance of one thread is .7mm. If it were threads/mm, the way it is done in the SAE system, it would be about 1.43 threads in one mm. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You are correct. I stated it wrong. A couple of years ago a moderator started a thread asking members to measure the pitch and diameter of all their routers. Unfortunately it didn't get many responses but I did go measure mine. All 5 of my routers had metric threads including a fairly old DeWalt 610 model. I was a bit surprised by that one. There is a very good chance that all collets and threads are metric by now with the possible exception of PC if they are still made in the US. I don't have one of those to check.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You are correct. I stated it wrong. A couple of years ago a moderator started a thread asking members to measure the pitch and diameter of all their routers. Unfortunately it didn't get many responses but I did go measure mine. All 5 of my routers had metric threads including a fairly old DeWalt 610 model. I was a bit surprised by that one. There is a very good chance that all collets and threads are metric by now with the possible exception of PC if they are still made in the US. I don't have one of those to check.


Several years ago, I had a Harbor Freight router that was mounted under their table (came as one unit). I discovered the collet nut from a Bosch 1617 fit it perfectly!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I would have titled this thread “Blue Hawk Down” . Sorry I can’t be of more help Raymond


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You are correct. I stated it wrong. A couple of years ago a moderator started a thread asking members to measure the pitch and diameter of all their routers. Unfortunately it didn't get many responses but I did go measure mine. All 5 of my routers had metric threads including a fairly old DeWalt 610 model. I was a bit surprised by that one. There is a very good chance that all collets and threads are metric by now with the possible exception of PC if they are still made in the US. I don't have one of those to check.


There is an explanation for the metric B&D. They used have their routers made by a Swiss company called Elu. Eventually B&D bought Elu.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

